# Angeln am Flären und Majsjön



## EL Brandy (16. März 2007)

Ich fahre im Mai für 2 Wochen nach Schweden. 1 Woche an den Flären, 
und 1 Woche an den Majsjön See. Kann mir einer über diese beiden Seen:
Fische, Köder. oder Tiefenangaben was sagen.


----------



## Shadrap (17. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Flären und Majsjön*

Hallo El Brandy,

zum Majsjön kann ich Dir nichts sagen, aber den Flåren kenne ich. Der See hat im südlichen Teil eine maximale Tiefe von etwa 4 Metern. Der tiefste Bereich liegt bei 14 Metern und befindet sich im mittleren Teil, im Norden wird´s dann wieder flacher.

Fangen kannst Du u. a. Hecht, Zander, Barsch und Aal. Wenn Du auf Aale angeln willst, solltest Du unbedingt Würmer mitnehmen. Die sind in Schweden meist schwer zu bekommen. Wir haben damals (1998) auf Tauwurm ein paar schöne Aale von über einem Kilo gefangen. Wie das mittlerweile mit dem Aalfangverbot aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Da müsstest Du Dich mal vor Ort erkundigen. Am besten eine Mail an das Turistbyrå in Ljungby schreiben und gleich ein paar Broschüren mitbestellen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gab es damals auch eine Gratis-Karte über den Flåren mit Tiefenangaben.

Hier der Link: http://www.ljungby.se


----------



## mymo (23. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Flären und Majsjön*

Moin El Brandy,

den Maisjön (Nähe Gislaved) kenne ich. Waren immer in Bosebo in einer Hütte untergebracht. Der See ist ca. 8km lang und hat Tiefen von ca.23m an zwei Stellen. Der fängigste Teil ist der Südliche (Auslauf).Der See ist als schwierig zu bezeichnen, da sehr unterschiedliches Beissverhalten in starker Abhängigkeit zum Wetter besteht. Themperaturschwankungen (nach unten) schlagen den Fischen sofort auf den Magen. Sollte so etwas passieren sind i.d.R. 3 Tage Pause drin. Sollte es ein warmer Mai werden, solltest Du im nördlichen Teil über tiefen Wasser mit tieflaufenden Wobbi (z. B. Bomber/ca. 11cm/-6-7m) spätnachmittags (ab ca. 17-18.00h) bis in die Dunkelheit schleppen. Je wärmer das Wasser umso höher kannst Du schleppen, evt. die Ruten mit beiden Tiefen ausstatten - Das bringt erstaunlich fette Zander!) Ist der Mai noch kalt ( kaltes Wasser) mit Gummifisch (25cm) in Tiefen von 10-12m schleppen (ganz langsam, immer wieder mit Grundkontakt) -Hier kommen die alten Hechtdamen in Wallung).
Der Fischbestand ist als sehr gut zu bezeichnen. Man kann sehr dicke Aale, gute Hechte und fette Zander fangen. Bei Barsch ist es etwas mager geworden in den letzten Jahren. Auch der Friedfischbestand ist gut (Schleien, Brassen). Von den riesigen Rotaugenschwärmen mal ganz zu schweigen.
Wenn Du ein Echolot mit hast, dann achte auf die in "Wolken" stehenden Ukels, dann hast Du die Tiefe in der geschleppt werden sollte. Wenn es abends windstill ist und die Ukels an der Wasseroberfläche spielen, flach (-2m) mit schlanken Wobbi (Rapala) schleppen - Zander! -.

Solltest Du noch Fragen haben, werde ich sie Dir gerne beantworten (sind dort 19 Jahre jeweils im Mai und Sept. gewesen).

mymo


----------



## EL Brandy (8. April 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Flären und Majsjön*

Danke erst mal an Mymo #h für die Auskunft über den Majsjön.
Das ist bestimmt eine hilfe für mich an einen neuen Gewässer.

Kann mir noch einer was über den Flären See sagen ,ich habe
gehört das man dort schöne Zander fangen kann.


----------



## EL Brandy (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Flären und Majsjön*

Hallo Mymo 

Die eine Woche Majsjon See war sehr schön. In den ersten 4 Tagen 
konnte ich ein paar schöne Zander fangen, doch dann kam das Schlechte  
Wetter und es biss nichts mehr. Ich möchte wieder an diesen See fahren, aber in ein andern Ferienhaus. Kannst du mir etwas über dein Ferienhaus in 
Bosebo sagen ( Vermieter oder Novasol  ect ).....


----------



## mymo (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Flären und Majsjön*



EL Brandy schrieb:


> Hallo Mymo
> 
> Die eine Woche Majsjon See war sehr schön. In den ersten 4 Tagen
> konnte ich ein paar schöne Zander fangen, doch dann kam das Schlechte
> ...


 
Moin El Brandy,

in welchem Ferienhaus warst Du/Ihr denn jetzt am Maisjön?

myo


----------



## SteveO2 (22. Mai 2019)

Hallo. Gibt es ein paar neue Infos zum Majsjön See? Ich bin im Juni für eine Woche dort.


----------



## zokker (23. Mai 2019)

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/meine-schoensten-schwedenfotos.300961/page-3#post-4576262

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/meine-schoensten-schwedenfotos.300961/page-3#post-4576274

Ich war 2016 da.


----------



## SteveO2 (25. Mai 2019)

Hallo zokker, danke für dein Bericht. Genau in diesem Ferienhaus bin ich auch.


----------

